# I hate adaptive cruise control



## rocketjay1 (Jan 25, 2018)

I hate adaptive cruise control it's too restrictive, and can not be permanently shut off its like grounds hogs day in your car


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Why is that? I was pleasantly surprised how well it handles even very heavy traffic. Only issue I've had with it is how when you go to pass someone it may get closer than it likes while pulling into the passing lane which slows you down when you should be accelerating. But that's easily accounted for.


----------



## AIRider (Aug 7, 2001)

I love it in traffic more than anything.


----------



## MGPVW (Jun 2, 2017)

I spend a lot of time in traffic in and out of larger urban centers, and I think it works flawlessly. It's been amazing in the Atlas and I imagine the same in the R Line Tiguan when it arrives. It took me a while to trust it, however once you do my favorite feature is how it brings you to a complete stop and you simply hit the resume button to keep going... brilliant!


----------



## DaemonD (May 31, 2017)

*Adaptive Cruise issue*

Just noticed today while driving on the highway that the ACC would not go back to the set speed.
I had the ACC set for 112km/hr, no issues when I started following at 93km/hr, I passed the car and my speed stayed at 115-116 km/hr while showing it set at 112.
I travelled for over 5 km going up and down hills, it regulated the speed at 115-116.
Anyone have ideas how this could happen?


----------



## jaybw6 (Jan 27, 2013)

AIRider said:


> I love it in traffic more than anything.


I just got this feature and it makes me nervous. In my head I was really looking forward to having a potentially easier commute, but the warnings throughout the manual say not to use it in heavy/stop-go traffic? Seemed odd since it's a start/stop cruise control. How are you using it?


----------



## Wilsonium (Dec 22, 2004)

I had ACC on my GSW. Loved it then even tho it would come to a stop, beep and then release the brakes. I traded the GSW in on a Tiggy SEL Prem and it's even better. I didn't realize you just needed to tap the resume button to continue (I've been tapping the throttle). I commute in very heavy bay area traffic in the mornings and it's been great.

- - - UPDATE - - - 

Actually, tapping the resume button did nothing for me... so I'm still just tapping the throttle.


----------



## Rsjunior (Apr 16, 2019)

Yes Ive had this happen to me. It does some strange things, some of which are dangerous. My least fav is the ACC system brake checking people behind me when another car enters the lane in front of me. People wizzing around me to take the ample space in front (sometimes with gestures). Wish there were a way to shut off and have regular cruise control.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

i actually really enjoy this feature on my 19 Atlas (although it may have a software update depending on your Tig).

but what i really hate is the lane assist! now that can go eat a bag of ****!


----------



## Rsjunior (Apr 16, 2019)

*All 50 statewes have a lemon law*

50 states
All 50 states have some form of New Car Lemon Law. Only six (6) states have a Used Car Lemon Law. The Six states with a Used Car Lemon Law are Hawaii, Massachusetts, Minnesota, New Jersey, New York and Rhode Island.

If a cars ACC for instance brake checks drivers behind in necessarily, doesnt work if it snows. If it scares the driver, does odd things like maintains the wrong speed, it can be taken to the dealer 3 or more times and returned to the manufacturer for a refund.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

It was annoying to me at first also. But I've come to let it do it's thing and I always set the distance meter to a minimum. If I need to override it, I simply hit the gas and click cancel on the wheel, then reset later after I override for whatever reason.


----------



## buzzindsm (Sep 2, 2017)

Rsjunior said:


> 50 states
> All 50 states have some form of New Car Lemon Law. Only six (6) states have a Used Car Lemon Law. The Six states with a Used Car Lemon Law are Hawaii, Massachusetts, Minnesota, New Jersey, New York and Rhode Island.
> 
> If a cars ACC for instance brake checks drivers behind in necessarily, doesnt work if it snows. If it scares the driver, does odd things like maintains the wrong speed, it can be taken to the dealer 3 or more times and returned to the manufacturer for a refund.


Cruise Control shouldn't be used in slick/snow conditions regardless whether it's active or not.


----------

